# Your favorite quotes!



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't know if this existed but if it does I'm sorry! What's your favorite movie quotes? Or ancient quotes? Or any quotes! Except the super duper generic inspirational quotes on facebook...I hate that shit.

Mr. Fox: I understand what your saying, and your comments are valuable, but I'm going to ignore your advice. ( Fantastic Mr. Fox )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

Love, Laugh, Live


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

"I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Monica Lewinsky!"
President Bill Clinton


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Monica Lewinsky!"
> President Bill Clinton


" Politics, politics everywhere! " - Toy story meme slash Mr.Foox remix.


----------



## Storok (Nov 10, 2016)

"your breath stinks like you've been sucking cock" -Revi, Black Lagoon


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Storok said:


> "your breath stinks like you've been sucking cock" -Revi, Black Lagoon


I love that anime!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)

Man who stands on toilet: high on pot. -Confucius


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

"Are you suggesting coconuts migrate!?"
Crazy knight from Monty Python And The Holy Grail


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 10, 2016)

"The world's just people walking around, going into rooms and saying things" - David Mitchell


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "Are you suggesting coconuts migrate!?"
> Crazy knight from Monty Python And The Holy Grail


A 5oz bird cannot carry a 1lb coconut!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

"It's not a question of where he grips it! A five ounce bird can not carry a one pound coconut!"
Monty Python And The Holy Grail


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> A 5oz bird cannot carry a 1lb coconut!


I Love You!!Silly!!
Okami_No_Heishi to bhutrflai


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Weep, you girls. My penis has given you up. Now it penetrates men's behinds. Goodbye, wondrous femininity! - Unknown man, real graffiti from the preserved city of Pompeii.

Check this out! Ancient citizens are just as vagular and funny as us!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You!!Silly!!
> Okami_No_Heishi to bhutrflai


I love you more than the stars could love the sky.
-Okami_No_Heishi to Bhutrflai, circa 2002.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

O walls, you have held up so much tedious graffiti that I am amazed you have not already collapsed in ruin - Written on a ton of ancient walls in the Pompeii area.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Weep, you girls. My penis has given you up. Now it penetrates men's behinds. Goodbye, wondrous femininity! - Unknown man, real graffiti from the preserved city of Pompeii.
> 
> Check this out! Ancient citizens are just as vagular and funny as us!


Yeah, I saw a history channel show about Pompeii. There were penises decorating EVERYTHING! EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Weep, you girls. My penis has given you up. Now it penetrates men's behinds. Goodbye, wondrous femininity! - Unknown man, real graffiti from the preserved city of Pompeii.
> 
> Check this out! Ancient citizens are just as vagular and funny as us!


Gotta love how formal it is too. Wish graffiti was like that now...


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Gotta love how formal it is too. Wish graffiti was like that now...


Modern Graffiti and metal band covers are hardly even readable!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

Everytime I go to a underground metal/punk show I always ask my friends who the hell is playing! There like " yo dawg I don't know there like white wavy letters dawg on top of a black album cover, homie! "


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

"Grab'em by the pussy" - Donald J Trump

“As president, I will make it clear that the United States will treat cyberattacks just like any other attack, We will be ready with serious political, economic and military responses." - Hillary Clinton

"In a time of universal deceit - telling the truth is a revolutionary act." - George Orwell

"Political language. . . is designed to make lies sound truthful and murder respectable, and to give an appearance of solidity to pure wind." - George Orwell

"Any society that would give up a little liberty to gain a little security will deserve neither and lose both." - Benjamin Franklin

Just some of my favorites. Have a ton more.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 10, 2016)

"if if if if if if if if if we if we fall for- some of this, uh- okie doke" - Obama 2016


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 10, 2016)

"Harambe is not dead"
~The Internet, 2016


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 10, 2016)

I just wanted a piece of Percy's ass, you feel me?...
...You know, I just wanted a piece of that helicopter's ass." - Francis of the Filth


----------



## Waraabe (Nov 10, 2016)

“I love mankind ... it's people I can't stand!” - Charles M. Schulz (Maker of Peanuts)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 10, 2016)

"People don't think the universe be like it is, but it do."

- Black Science Man on why Sir. Isaac Newton was literally Hitler, oil on wood; 1960


----------



## Jarren (Nov 10, 2016)

"Those who seek to make something completely foolproof invariably underestimate the power of a complete fool."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

"When you got them by the balls, there hearts and minds will follow."
Sign on one of President Nixon's cabinet members.


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 10, 2016)

When the going gets weird the weird turn pro. Hunter Thompson ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

"SPAAAAAAAAAAAACE! I LOVE SPACE!" - Markiplier


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

"Slavish adherence to ancient ritual means one has nothing better to think about."
Natasha Kerensky, Star Colonel , Clan Wolf(BattleTech universe)


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)

Earth is the insane asylum of the universe. 


Raising children is like being pecked to death by a chicken.


----------



## Notkastar (Nov 10, 2016)

"Well, of course I'm being childish! There's no point being grown-up if you can't be childish sometimes."


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Rant (Nov 10, 2016)

*Ah compensation. 
The kittens of my bone marrows are pleased. Inside we hope for snails or the shattered dreams of dinner rolls.

-Graffiti on a wall.*


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 10, 2016)

Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded.
-Yogi Bearra


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

The duty of youth is to challenge corruption. - Kurt Cobain? I think       -w-


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

_"Who controls the past controls the future. Who controls the present controls the past." -_ George Orwell

"_Every generation imagines itself to be more intelligent than the one that went before it, and wiser than the one that comes after it." -_ George Orwell


----------



## Chris-Kat (Nov 11, 2016)

"We are the music makers... and we are the dreamers of dreams."
- Arthur William Edgar O'Shaughnessy


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2016)

"It's easy to find something worth dying for. Do you have anything worth living for?" - Lorien

"First obligation of a prisoner is to escape." - Sheridan
"Ah - - so if one is a prisoner of love, one must escape to solitude? If one is a prisoner to joy, must one escape to sadness?" - Lorien


"Words have meaning. And Names have power. The universe began with a word, you know. But which came first? The word or the thought behind the word?" - Lorien, Babylon 5


----------



## Chris-Kat (Nov 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "SPAAAAAAAAAAAACE! I LOVE SPACE!" - Markiplier



Ah, I love Markiplier.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

"Yes I know my enemy
They're teachers who taught me to fight me,
Compromise, conformity, assimilation, submission,
Ignorance, hypocrisy, brutality, the elite
All of which are American dreams"
-Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2016)

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog.

Live long, and prosper.

Let he who cast the first stone be without sin.

Live and let live.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 11, 2016)

"Ah, nigga, don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful, nigga. Maybe if you got rid of that yee-yee ass haircut you got you'd get some bitches on your dick.
Oh, better yet, maybe Tanisha'll call your dog-ass if she ever stop fucking with that brain surgeon or lawyer she fuckin' with. Nigaaaaa"


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 11, 2016)

Winston Churchill said:
			
		

> If you're going through hell, keep going.





			
				Winston Churchill said:
			
		

> We have not journeyed all this way across the centuries, across the oceans, across the mountains, across the prairies, because we are made of sugar candy.





			
				Winston Churchill said:
			
		

> There is no finer investment for any community than putting milk into babies.





			
				Winston Churchill said:
			
		

> Everyone is in favour of free speech. Hardly a day passes without its being extolled, but some people's idea of it is that they are free to say what they like, but if anyone says anything back, that is an outrage.





			
				Winston Churchill said:
			
		

> The power of the Executive to cast a man in prison without formulating any charge known to the law, and particularly to deny him the judgment of his peers is in the highest degree odious and is the foundation of all totalitarian government, whether Nazi or Communist.





			
				Winston Churchill said:
			
		

> If I had Canadian soldiers, American technology and British officers, I would rule the world.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 11, 2016)

If you make something idiot-proof, somebody will just make a better idiot.

"Get Off My Lawn!" _Walt Kowalski, "Gran Torino."_


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 13, 2016)

Some are killed and some are wounded
Some work hard and I thank their service
Someday I won't find my way it's over
It's not hard release my servants
Wipe my eyes and awake my servants
Someday I allow my way to something

It's over. - Nirvana ( Old age acoustic demo ) ( Yes it's a song quote, fight me. )


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 13, 2016)

"Fuck sympathy! I don't need your fuckin' sympathy, man, I need my fucking johnson!" - The Dude, The Big Lebowski


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's a load from the very quotable _Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri_:


			
				Academician Prokhor Zakharov said:
			
		

> Man's unfailing capacity to believe what he prefers to be true rather than what the evidence shows to be likely and possible has always astounded me. We long for a caring Universe which will save us from our childish mistakes, and in the face of mountains of evidence to the contrary we will pin all our hopes on the slimmest of doubts. God has not been proven not to exist, therefore he must exist.





			
				Academician Prokhor Zakharov said:
			
		

> To map the very stuff of life; to look into the genetic mirror and watch a million generations march past. That, friends, is both our curse and our proudest achievement. For it is in reaching to our beginnings that we begin to learn who we truly are.





			
				Sister Miriam Godwinson said:
			
		

> Some would ask, how could a perfect God create a universe filled with so much that is evil. They have missed a greater conundrum: why would a perfect God create a universe at all?





			
				Sister Miriam Godwinson said:
			
		

> As distances vanish and the people can flow freely from place to place, society will cross a psychological specific heat boundary and enter a new state. No longer a solid or liquid, we have become as a vapor and will expand to fill all available space. And like a gas, we shall not be easily contained.





			
				Sister Miriam Godwinson said:
			
		

> Will we next create false gods to rule over us? How proud we have become, and how blind.





			
				Colonel Corazon Santiago said:
			
		

> Man has killed man from the beginning of time, and each new frontier has brought new ways and new places to die. Why should the future be different?





			
				Colonel Corazon Santiago said:
			
		

> Proper care and education for our children remains a cornerstone of our entire colonization effort. Children not only shape our future; they determine in many ways our present. Men and women work harder knowing their children are safe and close at hand, and never forget that, with children present, parents will defend their home to the death!





			
				Colonel Corazo Santiago said:
			
		

> A ship at sea is its own world. To be the captain of a ship is to be the unquestionable ruler of that world and requires all of the leadership skills of a prince or minister.





			
				Commissioner Pravin Lal said:
			
		

> As the Americans learned so painfully in Earth's final century, free flow of information is the only safeguard against tyranny. The once-chained people whose leaders at last lose their grip on information flow will soon burst with freedom and vitality, but the free nation gradually constricting its grip on public discourse has begun its rapid slide into despotism. Beware of he who would deny you access to information, for in his heart he dreams himself your master.





			
				Commissioner Pravin Lal said:
			
		

> The entire character of a base and its inhabitants can be absorbed in a quick trip to the Rec Commons. The sweaty arenas of Fort Legion, the glittering gambling halls of Morgan Bank, the sunny lovers' trysts in Gaia's High Garden, or the somber reading rooms of U.N. Headquarters. Even the feeding bay at the Hive gives stark insight into the sleeping demons of Yang's communal utopia.





			
				Commissioner Pravin Lal said:
			
		

> Once a man has changed the relationship between himself and his environment, he cannot return to the blissful ignorance he left. Motion, of necessity, involves a change in perspective.





			
				Chairman Sheng-Ji Yang said:
			
		

> We hold life to be sacred, but we also know the foundation of life consists in a stream of codes not so different from the successive frames of a watchvid. Why then cannot we cut one code short here, and start another there? Is life so fragile that it can withstand no tampering? Does the sacred brook no improvement?





			
				Chairman Sheng-Ji Yang said:
			
		

> Why do you insist that the human genetic code is "sacred" or "taboo"? It is a chemical process and nothing more. For that matter -we- are chemical processes and nothing more. If you deny yourself a useful tool simply because it reminds you uncomfortably of your mortality, you have uselessly and pointlessly crippled yourself.





			
				CEO Nwabudike Morgan said:
			
		

> Human behavior is economic behavior. The particulars may vary but competition for limited resources remains a constant. Need as well as greed has followed us to the stars and the rewards of wealth still await those wise enough to recognize this deep thrumming of our common pulse.





			
				CEO Nwabudike Morgan said:
			
		

> You ivory tower intellectuals must not lose touch with the world of industrial growth and hard currency. It is all very well and good to pursue these high-minded scientific theories, but research grants are expensive. You must justify your existence by providing not only knowledge but concrete and profitable applications as well.





			
				CEO Nwabudike Morgan said:
			
		

> Life is merely an orderly decay of energy states, and survival requires the continual discovery of new energy to pump into the system. He who controls the sources of energy controls the means of survival.





			
				Planetmind said:
			
		

> Eternity lies ahead of us, and behind. Have you drunk your fill?





			
				Planetmind said:
			
		

> No longer mere earthbeings and planetbeings are we, but bright children of the stars! And together we shall dance in and out of ten billion years, celebrating the gift of consciousness until the stars themselves grow cold and weary, and our thoughts turn again to the beginning.





			
				Lady Dierdre Skye said:
			
		

> Symbols are the key to telepathy. The mind wraps its secrets in symbols; when we discover the symbols that shape our enemy's thought, we can penetrate the vault of his mind.





			
				Prime Function Aki Zeta-5 said:
			
		

> And here we tinker with metal, to try to give it a kind of life, and suffer those who would scoff at our efforts. But who's to say that, if intelligence had evolved in some other form in past millennia, the ancestors of these beings would not now scoff at the idea of intelligence residing within meat?





			
				Foreman Domai said:
			
		

> To understand a thing is to know the manner by which it might be destroyed. A fundamental understanding of the basic building-blocks of the Universe is essential, then, to the total destruction of everything.





			
				Datajack Sinder Roze said:
			
		

> War is war; destruction is destruction. You think this is obvious. But war is not destruction, it is victory. To achieve victory, simply appear to give your opponent what he wants and he will go away, or join you in your quest for additional power.





			
				Datajack Sinder Roze said:
			
		

> By creating a planetary network, mankind [...] now has the ability to share information at light-speed. But by creating a single such network, each faction has brought themselves closer to discovery as well. At the speed of light, we will catch your information, tag it like an animal in the wild, and release it unharmed-if such should serve our purposes.





			
				Project PHYRRHO said:
			
		

> We are all aware that the senses can be deceived, the eyes fooled. But how can we be sure our senses are not being deceived at any particular time, or even all the time? Might I just be a brain in a tank somewhere, tricked all my life into believing in the events of this world by some insane computer? And does my life gain or lose meaning based on my reaction to such solipsism?


----------



## flipsteric (Nov 15, 2016)

Live ...love ...lough


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

> Call me Jin.
> Samurai Jin.


Joke, joke, I just made that up ^^;


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Nov 15, 2016)

"Don't believe everything you read on the internet." -Abraham Lincoln

"I aim to misbehave." -Malcolm Reynolds, Firefly

"Of course it's happening in your head, Harry. Why should that mean it isn't real?" -Dumbledore


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 15, 2016)

"The effect you have on others is the most valuable currency there is."
- Jim Carrey


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 15, 2016)

"I am only one; but still I am one. I cannot do everything; but still I can do something; and because I cannot do everything, I will not refuse to do the something that I can do."

*Edward Everett Hale*


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

"Not all heroes wear capes, guys. Some of them hold briefcases." - Ethan, h3h3 Productions


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone want there Biscuit Fisted? - Myself in every chatroom Ive ever been apart of


----------



## Bearlinq (Nov 16, 2016)

"You're not going through it, It's going through you.
And once it's all gone, You'll become the new you.
With a different perspective from the same point of view,
fully unaffected by the old truth you once knew."

- "Start a Fire" by Stephen


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

All you need is love.-John Lennon...

Very smart man, shot in the back, very sad. --Julius Levinson. Independence Day (1996). 

(That ones a twofer!!)


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Dec 6, 2016)

》According to all known laws of aviation there is no way a bee should be able to fly. Its wings are too weak to get its fat little body off the ground. The bee however, just flies anyways. The bee doesn't care about what the humans think is impossible. Yellow, Black... Yellow, Black... Yellow, Black... Yellow, Black... Oh! Black and yellow! Let's spice things up a little bit《
~The Bee Movie


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

"I wish......you had.....more time." 
Denzel Washington 
Man On Fire


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 6, 2016)

Quit being a twat waffle and talk- one of my buddies talkin to a drunk guy at a dive bar


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Quit being a twat waffle and talk- one of my buddies talkin to a drunk guy at a dive bar


A twat waffle!? That's hilarious!!


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A twat waffle!? That's hilarious!!


We were trying to get directions from this dude who was extremely drunk and could barely talk it ended up being a great night


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> We were trying to get directions from this dude who was extremely drunk and could barely talk it ended up being a great night


Sounds like it.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds like it.


Korea was an insane time hopefully ill get to go back some day


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 6, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> View attachment 15547


fuckin almost shit myself


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Dec 6, 2016)

》You can't spell "success" without "succ"《
~EdgyMemeLord0 2016


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> fuckin almost shit myself


You might want to see a doctor about that. Incontinence is no laughing matter.

Okay sometimes it is.


----------



## Royn (Dec 6, 2016)

Fry.  Futurama.  "Wait, did everything just taste purple for a second?"


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Karatine (Dec 6, 2016)

I like to think of this scene when I'm struggling.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Dec 6, 2016)

》Don't **cking lie straight into my not so straight face《
~EdgyMemeLord0 | Today | On Discord


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 6, 2016)

"I'm Rick, and I'm the zookeeper." First thing one of my friends(who's obviously neither called Rick nor a zookeeper) told a girl he was trying to hit on at a bar.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 7, 2016)

"I'm gunna hug you and squeeze you and caress you and call you George" - abominable snowman, looney toons.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 7, 2016)

"If life gives you lemons, find someone whose life gave them Vodka, and have a party."
Ron White(TatorSalad)standup comedian


----------



## Jarren (Dec 7, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "If life gives you lemons, find someone whose life gave them Vodka, and have a party."
> Ron White(TatorSalad)standup comedian


I prefer this take on dealing with life-given lemons.


----------



## Karatine (Dec 9, 2016)

"Ya know, I was god once"
"Yes I saw, you were doing well until everyone died"


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Private to private: hey bro its snowing outside!
Other private: nah bro thats freedom water
Sergeant to privates: shut the fuck up this is latvia. Not America you shit for brains.


Best easdrop ever


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Private to private: hey bro its snowing outside!
> Other private: nah bro thats freedom water
> Sergeant to privates: shut the fuck up this is latvia. Not America you shit for brains.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious!!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 22, 2017)

"Life's a laugh and death's a joke" -Monty Python


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 22, 2017)

"The fitnessgram pacer test is a multistage aerobic capacity test"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> "Life's a laugh and death's a joke" -Monty Python


Always look on the bright side of life.(whistling in the background)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

"THIS IS SPARTA!!!"*kicks Persian in the chest* 300


----------



## Alex K (Jan 22, 2017)

"When in doubt go on about"
Taught this to my English kids and they really like it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

"ENGLISH MUTHA FUCKA!!! DO YOU SPEAK IT!!!" 
Samuel Jackson-Pulp Fiction




"SAY WHAT AGAIN!!"


----------



## Alex K (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "ENGLISH MUTHA FUCKA!!! DO YOU SPEAK IT!!!"
> Samuel Jackson-Pulp Fiction
> 
> 
> ...



If we do not study the mistakes of the future we'll be doomed to repeat them for the first time : (


----------



## Saylor (Jan 22, 2017)

Before my grandfather died back in 1999, I was watching the news with him circa 1997 where they were still debating the OJ Simpson case and there was still heavy debate about it. My grandfather was disappointed with the fact the courts were seemingly ready to convict him of murder, but were also ready to just let the same man go who they were ready to charge with murder. He then simply stated: "I am constantly amazed by the stupidity of the general public." I never really understood why he said it when he did because I was too young to understand concepts like murder or the justice system. But, that quote stuck out to me and I will never forget it.


----------



## racoondevil (Feb 11, 2017)

From the movie Merlin:
As the Lady of the lake is dying, she gives Merlin a way to defeat her Fairy sister Queen Mab.
"Once we are forgotten,  we cease to exist."
Simple but kinda frightening to think of.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm probably going to get chewed out for this one but:

"Is butter a carb?" From Mean Girls >.<


----------



## Doku (Feb 13, 2017)

If you tell a big enough lie and tell it frequently enough, it will be believed 
- A. Hitler


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Doku said:


> If you tell a big enough lie and tell it frequently enough, it will be believed
> - A. Hitler


I can think of a better one from one of his advisors.


			
				Hermann Göring said:
			
		

> The German people trusted the Führer. Given his authoritarian direction of the state, they had no inﬂuence on events. Ignorant of the crimes of which we know today, the people have fought with loyalty, self-sacrifice, and courage, and they have suffered too in this life-and-death struggle into which they were arbitrarily thrust. The German people are free from blame.



EDIT: Göring also had quite an understanding of human nature, as befitting of someone who took part in taking advantage of it.


			
				Hermann Göring in an interview during the Nuremburg Trials said:
			
		

> Göring: Why, of course, the people don't want war. Why would some poor slob on a farm want to risk his life in a war when the best that he can get out of it is to come back to his farm in one piece? Naturally, the common people don't want war; neither in Russia nor in England nor in America, nor for that matter in Germany. That is understood. But, after all, it is the leaders of the country who determine the policy and it is always a simple matter to drag the people along, whether it is a democracy or a fascist dictatorship or a Parliament or a Communist dictatorship.
> 
> _Gilbert_: There is one difference. In a democracy, the people have some say in the matter through their elected representatives, and in the United States only Congress can declare wars.
> 
> _Göring_: Oh, that is all well and good, but, voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is tell them they are being attacked and denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. It works the same way in any country.


----------



## Doku (Feb 13, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I can think of a better one from one of his advisors.



This is good, really good! Where can I find more of this wisdom?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 13, 2017)

Doku said:


> This is good, really good! Where can I find more of this wisdom?


An excellent site called Wikiquote.


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 13, 2017)

"its not luck, its skill" irl friend, 2016


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 13, 2017)

"i love emilia" subaru natsuki (re zero)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 13, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "ENGLISH MUTHA FUCKA!!! DO YOU SPEAK IT!!!"
> Samuel Jackson-Pulp Fiction
> 
> 
> ...



Yesssss!!!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 13, 2017)

"The effect you have on other is the most valuable currency there is." - Jim Carrey

(I love Jim Carrey!!)

WhoSay - #CelebsUnfiltered, Social Celebrities, Entertainment News, Photos, Videos, and Exclusives


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Feb 13, 2017)

"This raid, even if it makes it through, it'll only be a pinprick...but it'll be straight through their hearts."  Jimmy Doolittle


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2017)

If I want your opinion I'll beat it out of you.

~everyone, ever.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

- everyone : What are you good at ?
- me : Being useless.

-- seriously cringe edge-lord 2k17 (aka me)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> seriously cringe edge-lord 2k17 (aka me)


Fuck mate you're so cringe edge-lord you made a dramatic good bye thread and still stuck around, no one can beat that.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fuck mate you're so cringe edge-lord you made a dramatic good bye thread and still stuck around, no one can beat that.


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 23, 2017)

Whatever will be will be. 
-Zelos Wilder from Tales of Symponia


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 11, 2017)

There can be no good without evil, but evil must be confronted before it can be driven out.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 11, 2017)

"If God did not exist, it would be necessary to invent him" ~Voltaire


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 8, 2017)

Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same fucking thing... over and over again expecting... shit to change... That. Is. Crazy. The first time somebody told me that, I dunno, I thought they were bullshitting me, so, boom...I shot him! The thing is... He was right. And then I started seeing, everywhere I looked, everywhere I looked all these fucking pricks, everywhere I looked, doing the exact same fucking thing... over and over and over and over again thinking 'this time is gonna be different' no, no, no please... This time is gonna be different, I'm sorry, I don't like... The way...you are looking at me... Okay, Do you have a fucking problem in your head, do you think I am bullshitting you, do you think I am lying? Fuck you! Okay? Fuck you!... It's okay, man. I'm gonna chill, hermano. I'm gonna chill... The thing is... Alright, the thing is I killed you once already... and it's not like I am fucking crazy. It's okay... It's like water under the bridge. Did I ever tell you the definition... of insanity?


----------



## kidchameleon (Aug 8, 2017)

"Flip the pickle"
_
Classic._


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 8, 2017)

_"What you lookin' at? You all a bunch of fuckin' assholes. You know why? You don't have the guts to be what you wanna be!
 You need people like me. You need people like me so you can point your fuckin' fingers and say,
 "That's the bad guy." So... what that make you? Good? You're not good. You just know how to hide, how to lie."
_- Al Pacino in Scarface


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

Anything from John Lennon is good, imo. :3


----------



## Lamipelt (Aug 8, 2017)

“I been thinken'. when life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade!! get mad! I dont want your damn lemons! demand to see life's manager! Do you know who I am?!? I'm the man who's gonna' burn your house down! with the lemons!” 
― Cave Johnson
(or pretty much any portal 2 quote)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same fucking thing... over and over again expecting... shit to change... That. Is. Crazy. The first time somebody told me that, I dunno, I thought they were bullshitting me, so, boom...I shot him! The thing is... He was right. And then I started seeing, everywhere I looked, everywhere I looked all these fucking pricks, everywhere I looked, doing the exact same fucking thing... over and over and over and over again thinking 'this time is gonna be different' no, no, no please... This time is gonna be different, I'm sorry, I don't like... The way...you are looking at me... Okay, Do you have a fucking problem in your head, do you think I am bullshitting you, do you think I am lying? Fuck you! Okay? Fuck you!... It's okay, man. I'm gonna chill, hermano. I'm gonna chill... The thing is... Alright, the thing is I killed you once already... and it's not like I am fucking crazy. It's okay... It's like water under the bridge. Did I ever tell you the definition... of insanity?


Good ol' Vaas. Not really a fan of the game, but this guy is the shit.


----------



## Scorpen (Aug 9, 2017)

"Be a man, like Elenor Roosevelt!"  - Brain (From Pinky and the Brain)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 9, 2017)

"Nobody realizes that some people expend tremendous energy merely to be normal." ~Albert Camus


----------



## Finian Wren (Aug 9, 2017)

It'd be a toss up between:

“Don't feel sorry for yourself. Only assholes do that.” - Haruki Murakami
or
“I just think people overvalue argument because they like to hear themselves talk.” - Iain Banks


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 9, 2017)

"Lifes as hard as sitting on a door knob"
-Biscuit Fister


----------



## Q2DM1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Lucky Day:
Hold it right there, El Guapo, or I'll fill you so full of lead you'll be using your death as a pencil.

El Guapo:
What does that mean?

Lucky Day:
I don't know.

- The Three Amigos


----------



## Maria Harris (Aug 14, 2017)

Love your life.


----------



## Junkerfox (Aug 17, 2017)

"Get correct views of life, and learn to see the world in its true light. It will enable you to live pleasantly, to do good, and, when summoned away, to leave without regret."
- Robert E. Lee

"Well done is better than well said."
- Ben Franklin


----------



## sparklevoid (Aug 18, 2017)

oh man, i have a whole list of quotes from my friends and family and a couple from myself. one of my personal favs is "i want you to imagine the word 'fuck' as a human being; they were JUST like that" (–my buddy ollie)


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2017)

Somebody said "Blood on knife or shit on dick, make your choice and make it quick." to me at work once...


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 19, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Somebody said "Blood on knife or shit on dick, make your choice and make it quick." to me at work once...


Here's a Russian classic for ya: "Two chairs. One with sharpened sticks, one with filthy dicks. What chair would you sit on, and would char would you put your mother on?"


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh jeez. I thought mine was bad.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 20, 2017)

When most people look up at sky and see the universe, they feel small, but I don't. Because I know that the atoms that created the universe also created us, and that makes me feel big.

-Neil deGrasse Tyson


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 20, 2017)

One of my favorite authors:

-Political tags - such as royalist, communist, democrat, populist, fascist, liberal, conservative, and so forth - are never basic criteria. The human race divides politically into those who want people to be controlled and those who have no such desire. - Robert A. Heinlein
-It is a truism that almost any sect, cult, or religion will legislate its creed into law if it acquires the political power to do so. - Robert A. Heinlein
-You can have peace. Or you can have freedom. Don't ever count on having both at once.  - Robert A. Heinlein

-They didn't want it good, they wanted it Wednesday. - Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Aug 22, 2017)

All of those I love are in French lol


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## sunfox (Aug 24, 2017)

*“Love me or hate me, both are in my favour. If you love me, I'll always be in your heart... If you hate me, I'll always be in your mind.”*

―W. Shakespeare


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Aug 28, 2017)

Ho ho I know ! An African proverb Corsica absolutely loved and adopted :
"Who swallows a coconut must trust their anus."


----------



## Simo (Aug 28, 2017)

“Live or die, but don't poison everything.” 

-Anne Sexton


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2017)

“When life gives you lemons, don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s gonna burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!”


----------



## Frijolero (Sep 18, 2017)

"You can want in want hand and shit in the other, see which one fills up the fastest"
"That's as dumb as snake mittens"
Both from a old southern coworker


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 18, 2017)

*How Can Mirrors Be Real If Our Eyes Aren't Real*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2017)

"We are Socialists, we are enemies of today's Capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are all determined to destroy this system under all conditions. " - Adolf Hitler


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> “When life gives you lemons, don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s gonna burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!”



"Yeah. Yeah! Yeah! Yeah take the lemons... Yeah! Oh I like this guy. BURN HIS HOUSE DOWN! Burning people! He says what we're all thinking!"

You deserve an award. I love you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2017)

"What's up?!"
"If I told you, would you sit on it?"
_total grumpy face_


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 24, 2017)

"..." John Cage


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

*stands beside sergal*

My favourite quote is: Oh cock! - James May


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 2, 2017)

Cautionary words from a character who's been to the extreme.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Yvvki (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 7, 2017)

"Good men mean well, we don't always end up doing well." - Isaac Clarke from Dead Space 3 ( Hey I actually liked that game so hold your horses! )


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 7, 2017)

"It may be said, therefore, that the military opinion of the world is opposed to those people who cry 'Democratize the army!' and it must be remembered that an army is not a field upon which persons with Utopian ideas may exercise their political theories, but a weapon for the defence of the State."
~Winston Churchill, 1901

"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter."
~Winston Churchill (misattributed)

"There were a lot of utopias in the nineteenth century, wonderful societies that we might possibly construct. Those went pretty much out of fashion after World War I. And almost immediately one of the utopias that people were trying to construct, namely the Soviet Union, threw out a writer called Zamyatin who wrote a seminal book called _We_, which contains the seeds of Orwell and Huxley. Writers started doing dystopias after we saw the effects of trying to build utopias that required, unfortunately, the elimination of a lot of people before you could get to the perfect point, which never arrived."
~Margaret Atwood

"Nearly all creators of Utopia have resembled the man who has toothache, and therefore thinks happiness consists in not having toothache. They wanted to produce a perfect society by an endless continuation of something that had only been valuable because it was temporary. The wider course would be to say that there are certain lines along which humanity must move, the grand strategy is mapped out, but detailed prophecy is not our business. Whoever tries to imagine perfection simply reveals his own emptiness."
~George Orwell

"We are at heart so profoundly anarchistic that the only form of state we can imagine living in is Utopian; and so cynical that the only Utopia we can believe in is authoritarian."
~Lionel Trilling


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Alstren (Dec 13, 2017)

Alot of what can be found on outofcontextdnd.tumblr.com: Out of Context D&D Quotes


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Dec 14, 2017)

"Not all those who wander are lost"
J R Tolkien 

A South African writer of The Lord Of The Rings as I'm. Sure most of you know.

I love quotes like this beacuse it's a reminder that there's no such thing as aimless meandering in life. ... I guess things will always move forward in whatever circumstance. ^-^


----------



## 134 (Dec 14, 2017)

i218.photobucket.com: Al Borland


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 14, 2017)

"Worrying won't solve tomorrow's problems, but it will ruin today's happiness"


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Dec 14, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> "Worrying won't solve tomorrow's problems, but it will ruin today's happiness"


That can be a lesson hard learnt. Its a very good thing to live by. ^-^


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 14, 2017)

Aaron U Pictus said:


> That can be a lesson hard learnt. Its a very good thing to live by. ^-^


I try to live by it, but its hard not to worry sometimes ^^


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 14, 2017)

It is in our weakest moment we find our true strength.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 14, 2017)

"there is no bad guy badder than a good guy when he turns bad"
(probably translated like shit)
Its a quote from carlo pedersoli, aka bud spencer


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 14, 2017)

"Misunderstandings and neglect occasion more mischief in the world than even malice and wickedness. At all events, the two latter are of less frequent occurrence."
~Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, _The Sorrows of Young Werther_


----------



## closetcutie (Dec 14, 2017)

“…I shambled after as usual as I’ve been doing all my life after people that interest me, because the only people that interest me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones that never yawn or say a commonplace thing…but burn, burn, burn like roman candles across the night.”

- Jack Kerouac, _On the Road: the Original Scroll_


----------



## starstorm09 (Dec 14, 2017)

Luck is when preparation meets opportunity.


----------



## Astus (Dec 16, 2017)

And on the pedestal these words appear:
'My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!'

If you know what this is from and what it means, you get a cookie O.O


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2017)

"Space: the big, empty thing we keep in the loft" - Daniel Hardcastle


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 16, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> And on the pedestal these words appear:
> 'My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
> Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!'
> 
> If you know what this is from and what it means, you get a cookie O.O


I'm pretty sure this is from a poem about how everything passes and there was this king who thought he was all mighty but long after his time his kingdom is gone and all that's left is the pedestal.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 16, 2017)

"God gave us memory so that we might have roses in December."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 16, 2017)

"And what matters ain't the "who's baddest" but the ones who stop you falling from your ladder"

-From the song Shortchange Hero


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 17, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> And on the pedestal these words appear:
> 'My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
> Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!'
> 
> If you know what this is from and what it means, you get a cookie O.O


Do I get a cookie?


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Dec 18, 2017)

"Your leaders will now understand, Decepticons will never leave your planet alone; and we needed them to believe we had gone, for today, in the name of freedom, we take the battle to them!"-Optimus Prime Transfomers 3: Dark of the Moon.

I just love this guy, he's so inspirational and badass. Why can't we have Optimus for President? Lol


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 18, 2017)

HuskyLover101 said:


> "Your leaders will now understand, Decepticons will never leave your planet alone; and we needed them to believe we had gone, for today, in the name of freedom, we take the battle to them!"-Optimus Prime Transfomers 3: Dark of the Moon.
> 
> I just love this guy, he's so inspirational and badass. Why can't we have Optimus for President? Lol


Even the phoenix had to die once to be beautiful. - MYSELF, in reference to my bullying


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 19, 2017)

"A man's GOT to know his limitations."

Detective Harry Callahan, 'Magnum Force'


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 19, 2017)

"I have learned to judge a man, not by his appearance, but by the content of his heart. . ."
-A Missionary speaking to The Lone Ranger and Tonto


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2017)

"Reports of my death have been greatly exaggerated."


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "Reports of my death have been greatly exaggerated."


Pleasing Everybody Is Impossible, But Pissing People Off Is Easy And Fun As Hell.
- Bill Murray


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

This is my new favorite qoute


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> This is my new favorite qoute


Free shipping?


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> This is my new favorite qoute








This is definitely the one for those who love a good drink


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 27, 2018)

_I've got a jar of diiirrrt, I've got a jar of diiirrrt and guess what's inside it?_


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

“We need to make books cool again. If you go home with somebody and they don’t have books, don’t fuck them.”

-Dir. John Waters


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 28, 2018)

"Man is alone in darkness, he must bring his own light."

no idea who said this. I read it in some forum about 10 years ago.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 28, 2018)

It’s free real estate- Some dead meme


----------



## Kumali (Jun 30, 2018)

"Do not be daunted by the enormity of the world's grief. Do justly, now. Love mercy, now. Walk humbly, now. You are not obligated to complete the work, but neither are you free to abandon it." - from the Talmud


----------



## Fyrekracker (Jun 30, 2018)

"Those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind." - Bernard Baruch


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Jun 30, 2018)

_"The impossible is possible! All you gotta do is make it so!"_
-Kaito Momota


----------



## Wolfstin (Jul 1, 2018)

You know, there's certain accidents where you may be drunk and on drugs but it's gonna happen anyway whether you are or you're not. 
-Ricky


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2018)

“Nothing has a stronger influence psychologically on their environment and especially on their children than the unlived life of the parent.”

-Carl Jung


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2018)

Fist'em high
Fist'em low
Fist'em to the elbow
-Biscuit Fister after getting to drunk on vrchat


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2018)

.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 9, 2018)

"Fortune favours the brave"

Translation of a latin proverb.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 13, 2018)

"Don't let nobody tell you that you are not in hell."


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 15, 2018)

"but suppose you throw a coin enough times... suppose one day, it lands on its edge." - Legacy Of Kain: Soul Reaver 2


----------



## thiivdan (Dec 16, 2018)

"You gotta draw the line in the sand somewhere. You gotta look in the mirror and ask yourself, 'What am I willing to put up with today?'. NOT FUCKING THIS!"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------

